# Threads which are days old show as 'new'



## DougH (Jun 21, 2006)

For some reason, whenever I return to the TUG BBS, every thread is always showing as having been updated since my last visit.  Used to be once I opened a category, that when I next returned, only threads which had been updated were highlighted.  Now every thread back to June 12th always shows updated.

Is this a problem in general to everybody, or just me.  And if it's just me, how do I 'reset' it ?


----------



## IngridN (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm having the same problem...it is quite annoying and a fix would be greatly appreciated.

Ingrid


----------



## KauaiMark (Jun 21, 2006)

*Threads marked 'OLD' as soom as I 'REPLY'*

I've noticed some quirky instances where previously "new" threads I haven't read in the same session suddenly show up as "old" as soon as I reply to an post in another TUG forum. 

The posted dates are current. The "bolding" on newer threads disappears.

It apprears my "last login date" is getting changed to the current time as soon as I post a new thread and possibably replying to an existing thread.

I believe this started when the new updates to the BBS went in.

...Mark

[_This post has been moved from its own thread into this one, as it appears to be dealing with a similar problem as is being discussed here - mg_]


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 21, 2006)

The determination of what is an old thread and what is new is made based upon information stored on your computer (not here on the bbs), in the form of small files called "cookies".   If there is a problem with your cookies, then the "new thread" information may not be correct.


First make sure your browser is set to accept cookies from [noparse]www.tugbbs.com[/noparse].
Your cookie may have become corrupted.  After logging in manually, try logging off the board to delete the cookie.  You'll find the Log Out link at the right end of the blue bar near the top of the page.  Then log back in manually.
If the above steps don't get things working, you may need to delete your cookies manually and start over.  See this article in the BBS FAQ for help with this.


----------

